# How much to feed holstein calf.



## Sabrina67 (Mar 24, 2008)

We just got a Holstein calf. We have always had Jerseys . Do you feed them the same amount of milk as the Jerseys? I feed him 2 qts twice a day and he acts like he is starving when you go out there. I don't want to make him scour. You know ...kill him with kindness so to speak. 
Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## Madsaw (Feb 26, 2008)

Sabrina,
2 qts twice a day is just fine. Some have even go t the extent of doing 3 qts once they gt to about 1mo just to get them bigger faster. One calf raise I kow feeds 2 qts morning and night and then 2 qts of a electrolyte mix around noon time. But, Then again we have raised many calvles on 2 qts a day.
Bob


----------



## Sabrina67 (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks Madsaw, You have really been a great help to me  The other cows milk looks a little better, so we are hoping for recovery. 
Too bad that I have a 500 dollar milk factory and still have to go buy replacer...grrrr


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Sabrina, I take a different approach. Not that Madsaw is wrong, but I give newborn Holstein calves 3 pints per feeding twice a day. Electrolytes at noon if needed. 3 pints per feeding minimizes the chances of the calf scouring. If the calf scours now I have a new set of chores and responsibilities. I feed the calf 3 pints for two weeks minimum then gradually increase the amount to two quarts per feeding by the three week mark of life. By the time the calf is 1 month old it will be drinking well over a gallon per day....This method works for me....Just thought you would like a different point of view...One more thing, no matter how cute the calf is don't be tempted to overfeed, that's not a lesson you want to learn...TJ


----------



## matt_man (Feb 11, 2006)

Can you graft the calf onto the cow and not have to feed replacer at all. I know that you said she has mastitis but a calf could do wonders for keeping the milk flowing so that she will be able to get over it quicker.

Rachel


----------



## bigmudder77 (Jun 9, 2008)

i gave mine 2qts of milk twice a day at 8 and 6 and 2qts of boune back at 12 till they were a little better

but when we had the farm and had 2-10 cows we were feeding we tried to get them to drink out of the bucket ASAP cause bottle feeding sucks and they didnt have the buckets with the nipples then

but we use to give them a 5qt bucket twice a day we just added more water to it never had a calf die they got the runs but we didnt give them any thing but milk and grain and water it was up to them to eat it or drink on there own they were also by them self in a calf hutch with a 16ft wire gate thing bent from one end to the other

and we gave the same amount to jerseys, brown swiss, and holsteins, 

with giving them more water with there milk i dont see why it would hurt them other than if there like under a week old


----------



## Sabrina67 (Mar 24, 2008)

He is pretty young, just born Saturday the 21st. He just seems so hungry when you go in there. He is frantic. 
I would love to let the cow nurse him, but her milk is so gross. It is dark yellow and has thick cheesy stuff that comes out when you first start to milk her. She also only gives only 1/2 gallon on all 4 quarters combined.I asked the dairy owner if I could let him nurse her and he said he would starve on the mastitis milk because it has no substance.
I know she would let him nurse as she is so calm and him just being in the barn has helped so much with her letting her milk down.
And I really don't want to give him scours. The last ones we had almost died . They had the awful brown watery poop. They were so bad. I am so scared that this one will have that problem. So far he is doing great, just seems to be starving all the time.
Thanks everybody for all the advice, I may try a bounce back feeding in the midday. I will let you know how it goes, maybe she will get well enough we can try him on her.


----------



## Madsaw (Feb 26, 2008)

Yes 3 pts morn and night for the first week and half will be fine. We do this on the smaller calves. Th4e electrolytes at noon would also help in the summer heat too. Keeps them hydrated.
Now you found the main cause to your cows problem. The guy before you used her as a calf cow. Therefore when you tryed to milk her she was not letting her milk down. There is a product called Oxytocin that will make them give it down. With a jersey 1 cc in the muscle a few minutes before milking will get her cleaned out. We have seen this in the past with some of the cows we let the calf nurse a few days after being born. Try to get the mastitis under control and then get her breed. Seen some cows clear up from some real nasty stuff before. Is her bag hard in any of the quaters?
Bob


----------



## Sabrina67 (Mar 24, 2008)

Her bag is hard everywhere  It is really bad. She is eating a ton and is gaining weight back, but still has yukky milk. I am afraid she is not going to get over this. I am not sure if I need to be giving her more antibiotics since she is acting better. This has really been crazy...I hope she will clear soon.


----------



## matt_man (Feb 11, 2006)

I still think you should graft him onto your cow. You need to keep the milk flowing in your cows udder to get the infection to clear up. If you are not going to put the calf on, you need to be milking her every couple of hours. 

If she is only giving about 1/2 a gallon a day, put the cow in the stanchion or tie her up somewhere and let the calf nurse and follow up with a quart of milk replacer. Do this morning and evening and still give the electrolytes in the afternoon if you want. It is ok that he seems hungry and the mastitic milk is not going to hurt him. It would be better for your cow in the long run. Have you had her milk tested to make sure it is not staph mastitis??

If the cow will let the calf nurse without kicking...just let them run together so he can nurse whenever he wants. The milk in her udder will keep flowing this way. You could still offer him a quart of replacer a couple of times a day and if he doesn't want it, I would say that he is getting what he needs from her.

Rachel


----------



## Sabrina67 (Mar 24, 2008)

The gross milk wont make him sick? It is so yellow and thin. I hate to make him sick and have another problem. I have heard to let them nurse..just scared to. 
No I haven't had it tested I took her to the Vet and he didn't even test it. I was thinking he would.....but no.Should I not let him nurse just in case it is staph...what are the symptoms of staph mastitis.
Thanks for all the help guys  I am new to the milk cow thing.


----------



## Madsaw (Feb 26, 2008)

Sabrina,
Wait till he is over a week old before you let him after teh cow. that way it insure he is over the hardest part of his new life. See if you vet can get you a bottle of oxytocin. Give her a shot of it and strip her out. Do this ATLEAST TWICE A DAY! Also pu tth calf infront of her and let her lick him. this will work wonders too for letting milk down. Jerseys can be so pig headed sometimes. Does the milk stink? If so what does it smell like? If you have any more questions just call. You got my number anytime from 6 am to 11 pm is fine.
later
Bob


----------



## travlnusa (Dec 12, 2004)

First of all, congrats on not over feeding/killing it!

You are doing just fine. I would suggest you add calf feed/starter. I start my calves on it at day #2. At first you have to shove it into his mouth. Only leave a touch of feed in front of the calf as he will not be eating it in the beginning. 

Do this at EVERY feeding. Once mine are eating 3% of body weight/day, I wean them regardless of age.

Also, after feeding milk replacer, put warm water in the bucket. He will drink it.

Just a thought, are you using a good (expensive) milk replacer? This is the one place not to cut costs.


----------



## rubak06 (Nov 22, 2008)

hey a quick question. some of my calves have bright yellow feces. is this what they call milk scours from overfeeding? Im feeding four quarts twice a day but half milk and half water. and a little starter grain. Some have runny green feces. i appreciate the help!


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Yellow poop is ok providing it's pudding like or even a tad looser. I'm sure you mean you are feeding two quarts twice a day, that's ok providing the calves are large framed animals. Half milk and half water?? I'd like to be more helpful but I have no idea, age or breed. More info is needed for me to help you....Topside


----------



## matt_man (Feb 11, 2006)

You shouldn't mix milk and water. It prevents the milk from curdling in the calf's stomach and they won't digest it properly. If you want to give water in addition to the milk, you need to do it separately.


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

The milk and water need to be fed separate.
The milk will bypass the rumen. Water is needed to help start the rumen and keep it active.
Milk should not be considered as part of the water fed to a calf. And fresh clean water should be available almost immediately or within the first week.


----------



## rubak06 (Nov 22, 2008)

sorry for the lack of details. they are holstein bull calves. i am feeding them 4 pints of the powdered milk replacer a day. once in the morning and once in the evening. by half water i mean that i give them half a cup of the powder to2 pints and another half to a full bottle in the evening. i havent started giving them warm water after feeding seperately yet. a want to say they are two weeks old but i got them from a sale barn so im not 100% positive. im located in central kentucky and were getting 20 degree weather at night already so its tough for them. i want to make sure they get all nutrients they need.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

A healthy bull calves should be receiving 10oz of milk replacer powder to four pints warn water, twice daily, exactly 12 hours apart. This is the proper mixture to feed a healthy Holstein. Sounds like you are feeding to little of the mixture to a calf that size. I'm all for feeding less if the calf is having serious digestive problems....Read the instructions on the MR bag. If the tag is missing well please continue to ask questions???? You really need to start a new thread of your own to get more opinions on your calf raising questions.....Topside


----------



## milkinpigs (Oct 4, 2005)

We feed our holstein heifers big bottles that hold 7 pints twice a day

No scours , do well and in the past 15 years the death loss average is less than1 %

Use a good quality milk replacer with no soy,try to find one with a higher percentage of fat.

Lots of difference in calves just surviving and really growing, now is when good nutrition and in the right amount is the most important.Heifers fed in some of the suggestion here won't produce well when mature.

As the old timers say "you have to feed them to eat them or breed them" and I've followed that theory with good luck.


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

20 degrees is no problem for holstein calves. I've had them in hutches in below 0 temps as soon as they were dry enough to leave the barn. Draft free housing and plenty of dry bedding.


> i am feeding them 4 pints of the powdered milk replacer a day. once in the morning and once in the evening. by half water i mean that i give them half a cup of the powder to2 pints and another half to a full bottle in the evening.


They should be getting 4 pints twice a day. You should also have water, leafy 2nd or 3rd crop hay, and a grain starter available for them to work on between feedings if they are nearing 2 weeks old or better.


----------

